# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الهلال يستنجد بى امير دامر فى التكميليه اين انتم ياادارة المريخ

## محجوب الخير

*الهلال يتفق مع امير دامر للتسجيل فى كشوفاته فى التكميليه حقيقة اكبر خساره للمريخ ذهاب هذا البطل المقاتل عن ديار المريخ تحركوا يا اداره قبل ان يغادر الاعب قلوب الجماهير
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*كلام جرايده وليس الا 

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*صدقنى اخى محجوب لن يفعلها الامير
انما هى من كيد الجلافيط ليشغلونا بها
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد جبريل
					

صدقنى اخى محجوب لن يفعلها الامير
انما هى من كيد الجلافيط ليشغلونا بها



والله كلامك صح يا ود جبريل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*صدقنى هذا لم يكن كلام جرائد هذه الحقيقه واوكد كلامى هى الحقيقه لاكذب
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

صدقنى هذا لم يكن كلام جرائد هذه الحقيقه واوكد كلامى هى الحقيقه لاكذب



امير المدافعين لن يتخلى عن المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
صرخه فى وادى الصمت 
لاتذهب بعيدا عنا لاتذهب عن تلك القلوب التى انت بداخلها علما وهرما وتاريخا لاتذهب  يا امير المدافعين 
صوت الداخل يناديك صوت الرجاءات يتوسل اليك تزكر طفلا احمرا يحمل صورتك ورفرف بها فوق العلا 
الم تبكى ادمعك يومها تزكر سيده فرح تزكر جماهير المريخ تزكر كل شئ لا تذهب اننا نريدك ان تبقى فى وجداننا نبراسا نعتز به  نريدك وانت تعلمنا معنى الجسارة وحب الشعار وادب الكلام 
ارجوك لا ترحل لا ترحل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

امير المدافعين لن يتخلى عن المريخ



  كم تمنيت ان يكون حلما لا حقيقه اتمنى ان يكون كذلك
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله الواحد محتار.........
*

----------


## أبو اية

*لكن ياود الخير قرأت في الصحف في الأيام الماضيه أن أمير المدافعين وقع عقد أحتراف جديد بالدوري العماني.
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله الواحد محتار.........



حبيبنا وتاج راسنا ألف حمد لله علي السلامه 
تخريمه: المحيرك شنو ياراجل
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*ياحبيب 
الجلافيط مفلسين
عايزين يشغلو المريخ بامير دامر عشان مايفاوض لعيبة من الجلافيط
وبعدين بيني وبينك امير دامر ممكن يمشي الالهلفوت
هو مشطوب من المريخ ومرتاح 
يمشي للمرمطة برجلو
معقولة بس
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اتركوا العواطف والحنية الزائدة عن اللزوم يعنى هسع الهلال لو داير يسجل حامد بريمة نقول ليه لا فاذا رات ادارة الجلافيط فى تسجيل امير دامر حل لمشاكله الدفاعية فنقول له مبروك وهذا من فائدة دامر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اتركوا العواطف والحنية الزائدة عن اللزوم يعنى هسع الهلال لو داير يسجل حامد بريمة نقول ليه لا فاذا رات ادارة الجلافيط فى تسجيل امير دامر حل لمشاكله الدفاعية فنقول له مبروك وهذا من فائدة دامر



الا دى بس ياهو الفضل يشيلو لاعب مننا عديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اتركوا العواطف والحنية الزائدة عن اللزوم يعنى هسع الهلال لو داير يسجل حامد بريمة نقول ليه لا فاذا رات ادارة الجلافيط فى تسجيل امير دامر حل لمشاكله الدفاعية فنقول له مبروك وهذا من فائدة دامر



كلامك صحيح لا ارى اي غضاضة في التسجيل ان جاءته الفرصة ...
امير دافع عن الشعار لمواسم ثم تم الاستغناء عنه وهو الان حر طليق ...
يمكنه ان يسجل أينما يشاء ...
هل نحن في حوجة له ؟
لقد تم الاستغناء عنه اذا يمكنه ان يبحث عن فريق اخر ليلعب له ... 
ان راى انه يستطيع او رغب فيه الفريق الآخر حتى ولو كان هذا الفريق الهلال ... 
ما المانع ان يستفيد من الهلال بمبلغ ثلاثمائة مليون هو في حوجة اليها ...
بس يبقى مفتح ويستلم أول الكاش بعدين يوقع ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*متيم المريخ, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, محجوب الخير, مراكب الشوق, مرهف, barca, ابو شهد, ابوعبير, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, انا المريخ, جمال بلل, حبيب النجمة, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, nouriomer, sonstar, غندور, ود الحلة, طارق حامد

بيننا جلفووووووووط
اسمه abdulkhalig salih

...
*

----------


## أبو اية

*أنا مارق بي سرعه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

متيم المريخ, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, محجوب الخير, مراكب الشوق, مرهف, barca, ابو شهد, ابوعبير, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, انا المريخ, جمال بلل, حبيب النجمة, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, nouriomer, sonstar, غندور, ود الحلة, طارق حامد 

بيننا جلفووووووووط
...



أوع يكون قاعد جنبك يلزمك بعد اكتشافه حمام مغربي :fr7a:
*

----------


## مرهف

*هههههههههههههههههه
الزول طلع ولدنا 
...
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*عشم إبليس فى الجنه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كلامك صحيح لا ارى اي غضاضة في التسجيل ان جاءته الفرصة ...
امير دافع عن الشعار لمواسم ثم تم الاستغناء عنه وهو الان حر طليق ...
يمكنه ان يسجل أينما يشاء ...
هل نحن في حوجة له ؟
لقد تم الاستغناء عنه اذا يمكنه ان يبحث عن فريق اخر ليلعب له ... 
ان راى انه يستطيع او رغب فيه الفريق الآخر حتى ولو كان هذا الفريق الهلال ... 
ما المانع ان يستفيد من الهلال بمبلغ ثلاثمائة مليون هو في حوجة اليها ...
بس يبقى مفتح ويستلم أول الكاش بعدين يوقع ...



100%:41::41::41:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

متيم المريخ, أبو اية, متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي, محجوب الخير, مراكب الشوق, مرهف, barca, ابو شهد, ابوعبير, احمد جبريل, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, انا المريخ, جمال بلل, حبيب النجمة, حسن يعقوب, جواندي, nouriomer, sonstar, غندور, ود الحلة, طارق حامد

بيننا جلفووووووووط
اسمه abdulkhalig salih

...



الجلفوط نقل البوست الى الزربية بحذافيره :



*

----------


## africanu

*طلع ولــــــــدنا كيف يامرهف!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*قطر عجييييييب

أمير دامر واحد من الكانو السبب في مأساة الموسم

السابق.

وارغو ما يلعب، إيداهور مرتبو عالي ودايرين مرتباتنا 

تتساوى مع مرتبو، ديالو ما متفاهم.

ما صدقنا إتخلصنا منو، وعقبال ناس هناي وهناي 

وهناي وهناي. 

يمشي وقشة ما تعتر ليه.
*

----------


## acba77

*دامر من المفخرة للمقبرة لايمكن
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*ان اراد امير  بيع تاريخه و رصيده في قلوب الصفوة .... الله يعدلها عليهو
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يا خوانا انتو بتتكلمو كيف لاعب نحنا شطباه عارفين كلمة شطبناه دي يعني شنو 

يعني خلاص نحنا اتخلينا عن خدماتك لانك اصبحتا اقل من المطلوب 

وحانبحث عن زول افضل منك انتا كتر خيرك ماقصرتا بس دي سنة الحياء 

اها الكلام تاني شنو ومن حقو امشي اي حتة دون المريخ لانو مستواهو 

اقل من المريخ ولا انا قلطان ..

الناس تركز في الهي فيهو وتشوف الامور القداما وخلونا من الهوامش

يعني الناس في درب العواطف تقد تقول دا لا مايمش .. لي ماسجلتو فلان

لي تشطبو علان .. اللاعب دا خطير سجلوهو عشان الجلافيط اتكلمو فيهو 

المصلحة المصلحة المصلحة فوق كل شئ ....
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

* اخوي محجوب ده شغل تقيل , نفسهم من ارادوا ان يوهمونا في التسجيلات الرئاسية ببطل التربيزة (هنو ) والذي صنعوا له مغامرات ومطاردات مدفوعة الثمن  بشوارع بحري وتلك التمثيلية البائخة الاخراج يريدوا ان كرروها والبطل هذه المرة للأسف امير دامر وثق من حديثي هذا امير دامر ضحية لسماسرة مريخيين الكل يعرفهم الا الوالى  خدعوه بالتسجيل في التكميلية وهاهو المسلسل قد بدأ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 اخوي محجوب ده شغل تقيل , نفسهم من ارادوا ان يوهمونا في التسجيلات الرئاسية ببطل التربيزة (هنو ) والذي صنعوا له مغامرات ومطاردات مدفوعة الثمن  بشوارع بحري وتلك التمثيلية البائخة الاخراج يريدوا ان كرروها والبطل هذه المرة للأسف امير دامر وثق من حديثي هذا امير دامر ضحية لسماسرة مريخيين الكل يعرفهم الا الوالى  خدعوه بالتسجيل في التكميلية وهاهو المسلسل قد بدأ
















اللاعب تم شطبه من فرقة المريخ
كتر خيره وما قصر
ومن حق أي جهة مفاوضته .. مهما كانت
صرح إداري بالنادي الاحمر
 قبل اسبوعين للصحف 
باعادة قيد اللاعب في فترة التسجيلات التكميلية
وطلب منه (حسب ما سمعت) ألا يفاوض أي جهة 
لأنه
 سيتصل به .. سيتصل به
ولكن السيد عضو مجلس الادارة لم يتصل به 
حتي الان

وفعلا" تم إتصال (حسب ما سمعت) مساء أمس باللاعب المذكور
من قبل نادي العرضة شمال
وعرضوا عليه مبلغ (؟؟؟.؟؟؟.؟؟؟) بالقديم

أنا في رأيي من حق نادي العرضة شمال مفاوضته طالما هو بدون قيد
ومن حقه القبول أو الرفض
وده أكل عيش يا ناس
 
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

 اخوي محجوب ده شغل تقيل , نفسهم من ارادوا ان يوهمونا في التسجيلات الرئاسية ببطل التربيزة (هنو ) والذي صنعوا له مغامرات ومطاردات مدفوعة الثمن بشوارع بحري وتلك التمثيلية البائخة الاخراج يريدوا ان كرروها والبطل هذه المرة للأسف امير دامر وثق من حديثي هذا امير دامر ضحية لسماسرة مريخيين الكل يعرفهم الا الوالى خدعوه بالتسجيل في التكميلية وهاهو المسلسل قد بدأ



 :3_3_102[1]:ده كلام كبير وراه حكاوي 
من ارد الذهاب فليذهب عمل شنو الدامر عشان نبكي عليه
:14_6_8[1]:يامرهف الله يحفظك انت اكتر واحد حريص المشرفين الباقين فراجه 
يلا احظر الزول ده وراقبه والذيو موجودين
:fgf4:ذي ماقال افركانو ولدنا كيف دي مافهمتها:1 (21):
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*اتمني ان لا يسجل جلاد المهاجمين ...
في إي نادي سوداني غير الزعيم ...
وكانت هناك إرهاصات من قبل بشطب كاسروكا وإعادة تسجيل دامر 
وبعد تألق كاسروكا ...
لا اعتقد أنه سيتم إعادة تسجيل دامر من جديد ...
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*دا كلو كوم والجلفوط القبضو الاخ الحبر كوم

المعنا الواحد لو عاوز اتناقش في موضوع مهم

اعمل حسابو والا الراي شنو ..
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هو لاعب محترف ويحق له اللعب في المكان الذي يريد ولن نهاجمه ولن نسئ له
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لا لا مستحيل يا حبوب إتطمن أمير دامر أكبر من كده بكتير ...

*

----------


## الملك

*وماذا هناك لو ذهب دامر للهلال؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## انيس

*المريخ استغنى عن دامر 

واذا رأى دامر الذهاب للجلافيط فليذهب فلا احد يستطيع منعه
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




قطر عجييييييب

أمير دامر واحد من الكانو السبب في مأساة الموسم

السابق.

وارغو ما يلعب، إيداهور مرتبو عالي ودايرين مرتباتنا 

تتساوى مع مرتبو، ديالو ما متفاهم.

ما صدقنا إتخلصنا منو، وعقبال ناس هناي وهناي 

وهناي وهناي. 

يمشي وقشة ما تعتر ليه.



لقد قسوت كثيرا على امير المدافعين..
هو لاعب محترف ويحق له الذهاب اينما كان
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*والله يا احباب امير دامر ولدنا وكل من لعب فى المريخ ولو يوم يجد منا كل الحب والاحترام والتقدير ، وكابتن امير تم الاستغناء عنه ، ونثق حبه الكبير للمريخ ، ولكن الامر اصبح امر معايش وارزاق ، ومن حق اى شخص ان يسعى لاجل كسب المال متى ما وجد الى ذلك سبيلاً حلالاً 

المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا 

كابتن امير نحبك ونشكرك ونتمنى لك التوفيق اينما ما حللت
                        	*

----------


## سكرجي

*لا افهم قصدك ماذا يعني(اين انتم يا ادارة المريخ) نحنا في عهد الاحتراف ... المريخ فوق الكل 
*

----------

